# Where to fish around Stuart?



## Brett

You're gonna have a great time. Night fishing the docks for some
huge snook and tarpon. The inlet on weekdays when the boat traffic
is lite. Flats north of the inlet on the incoming tide. Seawall action
during the mullet runs. Following the mullet schools up the river
and backwater canals. Use the 5 minute rule. You haven't caught a
fish in 5 minutes, move. You'll burn some fuel the first few trips but
you'll figure it out.

Ramps:
http://www.martin.fl.us/portal/page?_pageid=354,1238851&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL


----------



## costefishnt

i can never get my rivers straight when in stuart...is it the kissimee that runs back under 95 and the turn pike and by american yachts? anyway I love that river at night. if you go back into the residential canals every other dock is lit, and the snook are always present. During the day, especially a weekend it gets hairy as there are some seriously big boats that run in and out of there.

the bays at the very beginning of the river are also very productive with reds, trout and of coarse more snook.

I wish I had more info to provide, and if you need a satellite picture of the areas I will be glad to make one up real quick. (not mch better than google earth or windows live) I do need to getback down there for this fall bite, I didnt go at all last year


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the help Brett & Curtis! Curtis, if you could maybe circle the main areas? Don't need to be a hole jumper  Also on the boat front, will a classic be safe in those waters? From everything I have read there are some big boats cruising in there.

May be time to look at an LT25 :-D


----------



## Brett

I fished that area in a 13 and 17 Whaler, there can be
some large wakes. You should be fine in the small bays,
backwater canals and flats North and South of the inlet.
As for fishing holes, I simply followed the bait and feeding
splashes. Find clean, moving water with bait activity and you
usually find nice fish to catch. Every dock with a night lite
is a fishing hole. Bridge pilings are always fishy.


----------



## gheenoeit

Tampa Bay will miss ya Gramps.


----------



## MATT

Gramps,

Get settled in and get hold of me. I will have my Nephew (your age) show you around that area he lives in Hobe Sound just south of Stuart.
Has a dock if you need it.


----------



## Gramps

Gheenoeit - Much appreciated, but I will be back from time to time!

Matt - That would be great, thank you very much!

All - I will be moving in just over two weeks and don't have a place to stay! Looking to rent a house, but don't know what areas to look or to avoid. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Brett

Just a wisea** thought, how about someplace on the water?


----------



## Gramps

Maybe a van down by the river?  










Places on the water are too expensive, atleast what I am finding now.  Trying to get ahold of a realtor/property manager to help me.


----------



## MATT

Call Melinda she knows that aera very well and also owns some rentals.

http://www.cannteam.com/


----------



## Gramps

A guy I work with suggested looking in Jupiter. Any fishing advice there? ;D The 30mile drive to Stuart is making it hard to look there...


Thanks yet again. Oh ya, when I get down there I owe ya'll some cold ones!


----------



## MATT

I love the Jupiter area, but the houses there are big $$$ compared to the over stock they have in Port St Lucie area. they are giving them away.


----------



## Gramps

I'm just looking for rent for a year or so. My buddy at work says there is plenty of off water entertainment there  25 and single no need to settle down yet!

Thanks for the realtor Matt, talked to her today!


----------

